# dancing doll C program code not working



## bijay_ps (Mar 29, 2011)

Can anyone please let me know dancing dolls source code and its working in C?


----------



## sparx (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: help*

Please elaborate your query. 

And change the title of the thread to something meaning full instead of "HELP".


----------



## bijay_ps (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: help*

I need a program which when executed would keep converting every capital letter on the screen to small case letter and every small case letter to capital letter. And this should stop only when user hits a key from the keyboard.(This is a question from Yashavant P. Kanetkar's book)


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: help*

Let me google that for you

P.S. stop reading kanetkar


----------



## nims11 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: help*



arpanmukherjee1 said:


> P.S. stop reading kanetkar



its such a nice book!! i still remember u guyz abusing it earlier in one thread


----------



## bijay_ps (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: help*

Hey Arpan Y r U saying like that man?


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: help*

yep, dont read indian author books, start reading quality ones .its kinda like going from a small town to new york. it might be scary, and you might have a few bad experiences, but once you understand it, you will enjoy it like anything.

and the problem is simple,
use clrscr() in a loop and toupper(), tolower() functions from string.h (oh god, i hope this is correct) . use arrays for storing the strings, easier in the beginning


----------



## Garbage (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: help*



doomgiver said:


> yep, *dont read indian author books, start reading quality ones .*its kinda like going from a small town to new york. it might be scary, and you might have a few bad experiences, but once you understand it, you will enjoy it like anything.



Wait, do you mean Indian authors don't write quality books? If yes, then you are mistaken my friend. It is just Yashwant Kanetkar he was talking about. You shouldn't read his books especially because there are many more good (like K&R) books available for C Programming, and YK's books will teach you "just enough" C.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: help*



bijay_ps said:


> Hey Arpan Y r U saying like that man?



i dont like kanetkar. thats what i am saying. u inferred incorrectly



Garbage said:


> many more good *(like K&R)* books available for C Programming,



thats correct. theres even free pdf for it here
i took a print out and had it binded in book format. it was THE greatest book on C


----------



## nims11 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: help*

I read Kanetkar at class 9th, so i didnt have the knowledge to judge it. But all i know is that it gave me a smooth start!
Btw i hate sumita arora...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: help*



nims11 said:


> its such a nice book!! i still remember u guyz abusing it earlier in one thread





bijay_ps said:


> Hey Arpan Y r U saying like that man?



Arpan is right. Yashwant Kantekar's books are woeful and teaches WRONG programming practices.

P.S.: No homework query in this forum.


----------

